

Show HN: The Wisdom of Success - travelhead
http://www.wisdomofsuccess.org

======
travelhead
Our company acquired the rights from the Napoleon Hill Foundation to
distribute the original interview between Andrew Carnegie and Napoleon Hill.

Napoleon Hill used this interview to write the best selling book "Think & Grow
Rich".

After reading the book, we decided to contact the Napoleon Hill Foundation to
see if we can form a company to create an audio book and distribute the
information online.

1) There's tons of free content on our Youtube channel if you want a sneak
peak into the full 9 HOUR audio book:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC13De-V1r_zjANgzAIsGZbA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC13De-V1r_zjANgzAIsGZbA/videos)

Thanks for your support! The principles of success are important to any
startup.. including ours :) This is just a fun side-project.

